# Looking at new speakers



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I recently bought a new AV receiver that does surround sound, so with my collection of old, worn out speakers, I created a system that works to an extent.

Thing is, the two surround speakers are quite bad, old speakers and the centre one is nothing special. The main speakers are my ~2 year old Panasonic speakers that impressed me a lot.


Anyways, what I've been looking at getting, is probably a Cambridge Audio S50 centre speaker and two Cambridge Audio S30 speakers. Then I remembered about KRK and their Rokit speakers. I don't want to spend too much on these speakers, around the budget of the S30s, but if they're truly worth it, then I'd gladly splash out a hundred or so more.

Has anyone got experience with these speakers and are they as good as I've read? My main problem with them will be that they are studio speakers and so have studio connections. My AVR outputs standard two-wire cables and so I don't know whether I would need the passive Rokits or powered ones, or if it's even possible to use them with my kind of amp.


For reference, my amp is a Pioneer VSX-527.


So, are KRK Rokits as good as they say, will they work with my amp somehow, and are they worth it?

Note: I LOVE my music, and I like it VERY loud as well as playing games and watching the odd film/TV show.


----------

